# Spray on rinse off Sealant recommendation



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

I need a new spray on/rinse off sealant for the roof of my van. It has to be a spray/wash type product as the roof is only partially accessible.

Requirements are (joint first!)...

1) Cheap/good value.
1) Must be spray on/wash off (light wiping is ok, but no buffing)
2) Reasonable longevity (4-6 weeks)

Have been using Turtle Wax spray sealant (black bottle) seems to be OK but is running out and wondering if there is a better alternative.

[No idea why I have '@' in my subject line!!..]


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gyeon wet coaf, spray on whilst vehicle is wet then jet wash off. Job done


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

There are quite a few out there now 
Autoglym polarseal
autoglanz hydreseal
detailedonline hyperseal
labocosmetica benefica
valetpro snowseal
carchem hydroseal
gtechniq easycoat

to name a few


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you want application by a foam lance or a trigger spray?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

are any of those better value than turtle wax?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> are any of those better value than turtle wax?


Guess it what works for you - all a much of a much ...

and there is the new touchon from Bilthamber -


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Turtle wax dry and shine is brilliant, only £5.34 on carparts4less
Spray on wet clean car, pw off.. Done
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Turtle wax dry and shine is brilliant, only £5.34 on carparts4less
> Spray on wet clean car, pw off.. Done
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Superb..:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Turtle Wax from me too! Skip towards the end of this video and you can see I can blow dry the car after using it. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The best in my opinion which can be applied on glass and on fabric roofs. Is Koch Chemie Protector Wax. 10ml in 30lml of water in a snowfoam lance is plenty. That will sent you back 20p it’s brilliant stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425056


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Fatdazza*
Best asked question oimho. *Radish293* ^^^^ has posted this many times, KC Pw used it myself too and would be perfect for the OP.
It leaves a superb gloss finish which surprises and perfect for a quick job, if that is what you require.:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Another vote for Turtle wax Dry and Shine.
Used mineral free water from my dehumidifier for the final rinse to prevent water spots without drying.
Applying sealant to wheels has never been so easy!
This stuff beads like a trooper as shown by my video below


----------



## Evolution380 (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve tried Gyeon Wetcoat, Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax and Touch On.

Jury is still out in Touch on from a durability perspective however Gyeon Wetcoat is my favourite currently.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used the following which would fit the OP criteria.

Gyeon Wetcoat
Bouncers bead juice
Autoglym Polar seal
Detailed online nano sealant
Turtle wax dry and shine
Autofinesse aqua coat
Waxaddict instabead 

Of those my go to favourite is Waxaddict instabead.

Ease of use, cost and durability are my criteria though I did get the instabead during sales :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

A video demo from Slims on the protector wax. I'll add that to my next order.

Question for you all: would you have a different lance for applying something like this, or just a different bottle on the same lance that you use for foaming?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've tried a few, surprised no one has mentioned Wax Planet Shell Shock, my favourite so far.

I posted a couple of vids in action https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5525411&postcount=9


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you’ve got a foam lance, then it doesn’t get easier than KKD Purity X. Very versatile product and great for using in the colder months when speed is of the essence.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't think the OP is following this, no thanks for the responses supplied, all but one


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Itstony said:


> Don't think the OP is following this, no thanks for the responses supplied, all but one


I had said thanks up to the last point that I had logged on... :wall:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been more impressed by the foam type spray sealants, seem to give a more even coverage. Used Autobrite Magiseal, wondering how detailed online hyperseal compares?


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Got some of the Turtle wax dry and shine on order along with a few other bits. The TW sealant in the black bottle was very good for the price, so hope the dry and shine in the blue bottle is too.

Koch Chemi looks interesting if I am ever ordering with in2detailiing.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Matt_H said:


> I have been more impressed by the foam type spray sealants, seem to give a more even coverage. Used Autobrite Magiseal, wondering how detailed online hyperseal compares?


What sense 'impressed' buddy..durability, price, ease of use.

Over time I have really come to learn that price does not always equal 'the best'; The Geon stuff I have used, very unimpressed with for example.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

snapsnap said:


> What sense 'impressed' buddy..durability, price, ease of use.
> 
> Over time I have really come to learn that price does not always equal 'the best'; The Geon stuff I have used, very unimpressed with for example.


It would be ease of use, particularly application method. Price is a factor but no where near the top of the list. Believe the foam type are probably a little less cost effective


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Matt_H said:


> wondering how detailed online hyperseal compares?


I tried some pre-production version and provided feedback for them on it - it performed very well, was as with similar other products, a spray on, pressure wash off - ensuring it doesn't dry. No residue left and beading was very good.

I can only presume they may have tweaked the product prior to release, but I was very happy with it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

A photo of the finish I got from it...


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> If you've got a foam lance, then it doesn't get easier than KKD Purity X. Very versatile product and great for using in the colder months when speed is of the essence.


You can use it in a spray bottle/Pump sprayer too, just have to use it at 0.5% at the most and strongly rinse it off. It would be my choice, based on the ridiculous value it offers at that level.

Wax Planet Shell Shock is also very good and I'm a big fan of Autoglym Coat It. To be fair though, everyone I've tried has been good.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Car chem hydro seal or diluted hydro coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Sonax spray and seal is the one I use on my car.
Everything else gets dry and shine, which is great and cheap.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> I tried some pre-production version and provided feedback for them on it - it performed very well, was as with similar other products, a spray on, pressure wash off - ensuring it doesn't dry. No residue left and beading was very good.
> 
> I can only presume they may have tweaked the product prior to release, but I was very happy with it


Have you used the Autoglym Polar Seal? Running out and was going to try the DetailedOnline Instead.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Has nobody had trouble with TW dry and shine leaving marks on their cars? Its not too much of a problem on light cars but I get this on darker paints with it. Leaves like runs down the paint almost

Initially thought I was using too much or leaving it on too long but still get the issue with it. Does buff off but obviously that extends the time working on the car.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Has nobody had trouble with TW dry and shine leaving marks on their cars? Its not too much of a problem on light cars but I get this on darker paints with it. Leaves like runs down the paint almost
> 
> Initially thought I was using too much or leaving it on too long but still get the issue with it. Does buff off but obviously that extends the time working on the car.


I use it on 2 black car with no issues, also on my wheels every wash and they are dark (black sparkle). Never used on bare paint if that makes any difference.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Has nobody had trouble with TW dry and shine leaving marks on their cars? Its not too much of a problem on light cars but I get this on darker paints with it. Leaves like runs down the paint almost
> 
> Initially thought I was using too much or leaving it on too long but still get the issue with it. Does buff off but obviously that extends the time working on the car.


Any time I use a spray on rinse off product, I buff it into the paint before rinsing with a wet microfiber towel. Use less product, get a more even application and ensure there isn't any concentrated spots.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dont get me wrong, you cant see it very well. Its only if you have the car under very well lit areas such as in a fuel station that you can see these spots and runs


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Another vote for either Wax Planet Shell Shock or Detailed online Nano Sealant, both really good, easy to use products. Give really nice results and are superb value for money.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kenan said:


> Have you used the Autoglym Polar Seal? Running out and was going to try the DetailedOnline Instead.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Yes bought some Polar Seal and it's nice to use, to be fair the DetailedOnline version I tried was pre-production, but I'd happily recommend it based on my brief use of and use of their other products.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic in same price range. 

CarPro Hydro2 for better performance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Tey something koch chemie nao magic, grass nano max, nerta different solutions?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Has nobody had trouble with TW dry and shine leaving marks on their cars? Its not too much of a problem on light cars but I get this on darker paints with it. Leaves like runs down the paint almost
> 
> Initially thought I was using too much or leaving it on too long but still get the issue with it. Does buff off but obviously that extends the time working on the car.


Tried it first the first time today on the wife's black Qashqai. Horrendous, won't be using it again. Nasty streaky finish after drying with a blower. Had to go round the car again and use a QD.

Used Purity X on mine as had even less time, should have stuck to what I know.

Even then much prefer good old BSD, some water run off with Purity X would have been more with BSD.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't the instructions on the TW dry and shine state to towel dry?

So if blow drying only .........


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Instructions? Who reads them 

Very likely right and that's what it will be.

End of they say still doesn't perform as well as Purity X so that's what I'll stick with for that type of product.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just doesn't really seem fair to not follow the usage instructions and claim a product is "horrendous".

In a way no different to those who apply wax with a putty knife and claim it was hard to buff off


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I’ll stand by the horrendous comment as cant’t recall a streaky finish as bad as it was before now and if drying with a blower versus a towel makes that much of a difference then it’s not the product for me. 

Even using a straight QD with 2 clothes didn’t sort it fully. Will strip back and put something else on instead.

Wanted to like it but I don’t, can’t even see me using it as a topper on the wheels. At least it was cheap as chips.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

MDC I agree completely. Everyone has different standards and that's fair enough I am just amazed at the number of people who are passionate about detailing but use this form of protection, it's just a product category that makes such little sense for anything other than intricate wheels where coating is not an option.

Expecting a spray on and rinse off product to evenly distribute on an already hydrophobic surface is a bit far reaching. I don't know that it's particularly time saving either, surely using a drying aid and cloth is more efficient?!

I had yet another one of these cases today, this time it was my new (to me) car but I've seen it so often and on my own personal cars in the past which I can absolutely stand over following the instructions. The streaking is one thing and generally down to user error/inefficiency, but the general uneven haze left through build up of this type of product is so distinctive and in the top 3 drivers for any machine work that I do for friends, family, others. I used to be a big Wetcoat fan but seriously, how people can't see the residue building up over time is beyond me...

I better stop here before I begin to rant about the finish it leaves to rubber seals and glass. You have so little control over where the product distributes itself and that's half the problem.










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

